#ubuntu-java 2005-11-14
<medication> good morrning... has anyone seen man-di this morning?
<tashiro> join #debian-java for man-di
<medication> cheers thanks
#ubuntu-java 2005-11-17
<medication> anyone awake here?
<medication> i was trying to build eclipse for man-di on a amd64 ubuntu box
<medication> ran into a new error...
<medication> perhaps i should try the debian-java channel?
* medication tries
#ubuntu-java 2005-11-18
<garrincha> k
#ubuntu-java 2005-11-20
<bets> hello
#ubuntu-java 2006-11-15
<ejal> good evening
<ejal> cant see a thing...
<ejal>    ...
#ubuntu-java 2006-11-16
<robertors> hi all
<robertors> who's speak portuguese ? 
<robertors> i'm have a problem with my tomcat manager... 
<robertors> and i'm don't do deploy.... 
#ubuntu-java 2006-11-17
<ScarFreewill> my eclipse doen't run :0 so i formated (eclipse was not the only reson why formated) and resinstalled kubuntu-6.10-i386-desktop and it still doesn't run so i downloaded the eclipse-SDK-3.2.1-linux-gtk.tar.gz and now it runs
<vyoman> i was thinking of helping with packaging java stuff for ubuntu (deb), any ideas where the package guys hang out?
<ScarFreewill> nope :P
<vyoman> :)
<vil> vyoman: this is a good place
<vil> however the people tend to be here in the evenings
<vil> ScarFreewill: what was the problem?
<ScarFreewill> vil, let me just reinstall the eclipse pkg..
<vil> ook
<ScarFreewill> should i use paste bin its about 10 lines
<vil> right this is a known issue (although I don't  know if there is a bug report). installing either java-gcj-compat or sun-java5-jre helps
<ScarFreewill> i have tried installing gcj sun-jre and some other pkg but never got it to work
<vil> there's plenty of java packages. maybe the problem was that the installed package did not provide a complete jre.
<ScarFreewill> but sun-java-bin does doesn't it?
<vil> for example problem with eclipse here is that gij (installed per default in edgy) provides java-runtime2, but is not complete jre and cannot be used to run eclipse
<vil> let me check
<vil> cannot see the problem with sun-java5-bin, but you could try install sun-java5-jre also. this one should provide complete jre
<ScarFreewill> sun-java-jre is a dep for the sun-java-bin pkg
<vil> right, did not spot that
<vil> well to be honest, I have this setup and have no problems. does the error look the same when all these pacakages are installed?
<ScarFreewill> i think there was a warning from the eclipse pkg but it installed so fast ... how do i see that do i need to install it via the console or something?
<vil> you can see it by running apt-get install whatever in the console
<ScarFreewill> ok
<ScarFreewill> just one prob...
<ScarFreewill> i installed sun-java-jre via adept and now its asking to accept the licence but i can't click ok :P
<ScarFreewill> i guess thats not goning to be a prob for long http://www.sun.com/2006-1113/feature/story.jsp
<vil> actually, I have to leave now. we can discus tha later today
<ScarFreewill> ok np
<vil> apt-get should ask you in the console
<vil> see you
<ScarFreewill> bye
<vil> ScarFreewill: ping
<ScarFreewill> hi
<vil> where did we ended?
<vil> any success with eclipse?
<ScarFreewill> @ me installing sun-java-jre
<ScarFreewill> this is what i get now..
<vil> testing /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun...found
<vil> this is good
<vil> doesn't it strat up?
<ScarFreewill> no :(
<ScarFreewill> i reintalled it via the console but its only the eclipse pkg and not its deps
<vil> any output apart from what you already pasted?
<ScarFreewill> no..
<ScarFreewill> i don't know maybe its just that one of my pkgs are corupted?
<vil> can you also run 
<vil> sh -x `which eclipse`
<vil> this should produce more verbose output
<ScarFreewill> allot ;)
<ScarFreewill> should i use pastebin now?
<vil> can you paste it again? I guess you can selected it all at once with mouse
<ScarFreewill> lol [error]  Closing Link: 41.207.228.195 (Excess Flood)
<ScarFreewill> vil, ping
<ScarFreewill> hi
<ScarFreewill> vil ping
<ScarFreewill> http://pastebin.com/826673
<vil> back again
<vil> I am making my dinner
<vil> let me check the output
<vil> do you have firefox or mozilla-browser package installed?
<ScarFreewill> no
<ScarFreewill> that would be funny if that is all that i needed to install
<vil> and yes, that's why the script starting eclipse stops
<vil> you can see the script by running
<vil> gedit `which eclipse`
<vil> it does not find proper browser lib and gives up
<vil> any success?
<ScarFreewill> sorry afk
<ScarFreewill> i use kde..
<ScarFreewill> no gedit
<vil> so if you want to see it use your prefered editor
<vil> however, try
<vil> apt-get install firefox and you should be able to finally use eclipse (from Ubuntu)
<ScarFreewill> btw i just went to yog (run) and i told firefox to download when i went and i just came back now and it 38% crappy 64k/s
<ScarFreewill> so what must i do when i typed kate `which eclipse`
<vil> I only wanted to show you the problem
<vil> lines 128-145
<vil> does not find firefox libs and gives up
<ScarFreewill> ok
<ScarFreewill> yeah its funny why they don't make firefox/mozilla a dependantcy or just say in the howtos that you need firefox/mozilla, btw when i ran dapper mozilla was a dep for eclipse and now in edgy its not
<ScarFreewill> but why does my eclipse-SDK-3.2.1-linux-gtk.tar.gz work does it have the libs build in?
<vil> I will try to ask someone more involved, however there were some problems with this and it seems that this dependency is missing.
<vil> Thanks for helping us finding an annoying bug
<ScarFreewill> np thx for helping me
<ScarFreewill> cool its working now :)
<vil> yes, that's funny
<ScarFreewill> anyway I have to go eat and then study for sience :{
<vil> bye
<obenbohne> hi Seveas!
<obenbohne> hi Seveas
#ubuntu-java 2006-11-18
<vil> hi doko
<vil> there seem to be another deps problem with eclipse. it does not depend on firefox but fails to start without it
<doko> sorry, not much time, I'm in meetings
<doko> and next week away for vacation
<vil> no problem, have a nice vacation
<doko> see you in late Nov
<Kvek> i need help
#ubuntu-java 2007-11-15
<tmarble> doko_: does Canonical have a formal Q/A "department" for upstreams -OR- for the distro overall?
#ubuntu-java 2007-11-17
<roland> hi all!
<roland> is there a default location to store JDBC drivers on debian/ubuntu?
<roland> I manually download drivers now and then and would like to know where I can best keep them
#ubuntu-java 2008-11-10
<cousteau> I don't know if this fits this channel, but my Java has a graphic bug
<cousteau> looks like http://img227.imageshack.us/img227/1186/pantallazomatlabtullidobi5.png
<cousteau> it happens with most of my java-based apps
#ubuntu-java 2008-11-12
<rodney_h> Please, can sombody explain how to get java based yahoo online games to work in FireFox Browser on UBUNTU?
<quietmanner> Enter text here...hi
<quietmanner> Enter text here...quiet manner
<quietmanner> #ubuntu-java
<quietmanner> Enter text here...quiet
<quietmanner> hi
#ubuntu-java 2008-11-13
<MistrJ> hello, can some on help me ?
<persia> MistrJ, With what sort of issue?
<MistrJ> im wanna try to create a program for my mobile phone, but need to have j2me enviorment. but where/how can i get that ?
<MistrJ> am i in the correct channel for this question?
<persia> MistrJ, Well, it's not really the right channel, but I can't think of a better one.
<persia> Unfortunately, in a quick look through available sources, I'm not sure how to get j2me installed on Ubuntu.
<MistrJ> its not in synaptic
<MistrJ> but i found good link on google so gonna try that now :)
<persia> Good luck.
<MistrJ> thx :)
<MistrJ> persia: it works :D
<persia> MistrJ, Just grabbing upstream and using that?  Excellent news.
<MistrJ> grabbing upstream?
<persia> OK.  To reduce confusion.  What worked?
<MistrJ> creating a java program for my mobile phone
<persia> Oh.  Cool!
<mohbana> hello
<mohbana> has anyone here built openjdk?
<cody-somerville> I have
<mohbana> cody-somerville: any particular article that you found helpful, also did you encounter any problems? presumably you're using 8.10 rhgt?
<mohbana> right
<mohbana> cody-somerville: ?
<persia> mohbana, Does `debuild -b` not work for you?
<mohbana> btw, anyone notice the difference between the font rendering?
<mohbana> i need; http://quanli.googlepages.com/davidturner%27slcdcleartype-likepatchesandpackagesfordebiansid
<mohbana> ideally, they should also compile the jdk with the same settings
<mohbana> any recommended tutorials for building openjdk on ubuntu 8.10
<persia> apt-get source opendjk && cd openjdk-* && debuild -b
<mohbana> outdated i think
<persia> Why?  Does it not work for you?
#ubuntu-java 2008-11-14
<mohbana> ok what's the root dir of the openjdk
<mohbana>      Set the environment variable ALT_BOOTDIR to the location of this JDK 6.
<mohbana> persia: ?
<persia> How did you generate that message?
<mohbana> sorry?
<mohbana> here is my log
<mohbana> persia: http://pastebin.com/m1a956a23
<mohbana> make fails
<mohbana> i'm using the official repo
<mohbana> seems to always fail on hotsport
<mohbana> hotspot
<mohbana> despite the sanity checks passing; http://pastebin.com/m789d2027
<persia> Right.  Don't use make.  use `debuild -b`
<mohbana> persia: why?
<mohbana> if you don't mind me asking
<mohbana> what's the diff
<persia> Because that uses the instructions in debian/rules to build the package as described by the package maintainers.
<mohbana> i'm not packing
<mohbana> private use
<persia> debian/rules includes all the stuff to make it work.  Otherwise you're just hitting your head against the wall while repeating someone else's effort.
<persia> Right.  Still, use debuild -b.  If you need to adjust something, do it in debian/rules.
<persia> Otherwise, read through debian/rules, and do that stuff in that order, as otherwise it probably won't build properly.
<mohbana> this is strange. now, i'm wondering why it's not even mentioned on the README
<mohbana> 'Because that uses the instructions in debian/rules to build the package as described by the package maintainers.' -> you do understand i'm using the sun hg repo right?
<mohbana> $ debuild -b
<mohbana> debuild: fatal error at line 630:
<mohbana> cannot find readable debian/changelog anywhere!
<mohbana> Are you in the source code tree?
<persia> Ah, if you're using the sun hg repo, then I'll recommend downloading the Ubuntu package, and reading debian/rules to see how it's built, and following that.
<mohbana> here's the fix/guide; http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&ct=res&cd=11&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.jboss.org%2Fcommunity%2Fdocs%2FDOC-12912%3Bjsessionid%3DBB9036E8BDDA9D1CFF133CD12CB63888&ei=kdccSezaL4PUwwG41IWpBw&usg=AFQjCNEUK6JU54Shl3ysccbYepXTvIUaLw&sig2=2119blHMePHjR-HlI_QeBQ
<mohbana> it's compiling now :)
<mohbana> oh my god
<mohbana> failed again
<mohbana> <<<Finished Recursively making jvm all @ Fri Nov 14 01:47:42 GMT 2008.
<mohbana> >>>Recursively making redist all @ Fri Nov 14 01:47:42 GMT 2008 ...
<mohbana> make[4]: Entering directory `/home/mbana/openjdk/jdk7/jdk/make/java/redist'
<mohbana> BinaryPlugs import started: Fri Nov 14 01:47:43 GMT 2008
<mohbana> BINARY_PLUGS_PATH=/home/mbana/openjdk/jdk7/jdk-7-ea-plug-b39-linux-x64-06_nov_2008
<mohbana> make[4]: *** No rule to make target `/home/mbana/openjdk/jdk7/jdk-7-ea-plug-b39-linux-x64-06_nov_2008/jre/lib/amd64/libjsoundhs.so', needed by `/home/mbana/openjdk/jdk7/build/linux-amd64/lib/amd64/libjsoundhs.so'.  Stop.
<mohbana> make[4]: Leaving directory `/home/mbana/openjdk/jdk7/jdk/make/java/redist'
<mohbana> make[3]: *** [all] Error 1
<mohbana> make[3]: Leaving directory `/home/mbana/openjdk/jdk7/jdk/make/java'
<mohbana> make[2]: *** [all] Error 1
<mohbana> make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/mbana/openjdk/jdk7/jdk/make'
<mohbana> make[1]: *** [jdk-build] Error 2
<mohbana> make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/mbana/openjdk/jdk7'
<mohbana> make: *** [build_product_image] Error 2
<persia> Did you follow the steps from the Ubuntu debian/rules?
<mohbana> persia: no, i have no idea what that is. i just switched to uunbut from fedora
<persia> mohbana, apt-get source openjdk will grab the Ubuntu source package.
<persia> It will unpack it into a directory, and in that directory will be a debian/rules file.
<persia> That file will describe the steps required to build openjdk on Ubuntu.
<mohbana> if i must say, this so painfully long. on fedora it's so damn easy
<persia> Sorry.  apt-get source openjdk-6
<mohbana> ok downloading
<persia> apt-get build-dep openjdk-6 will install all the software you need to build it.
<mohbana> persia: once again it fails
<persia> mohbana, Following the instructions in debian/rules?
<persia> Hrm.  Something must have changed upstream.  Why do you need trunk again?
<mohbana> no i'm not following the rules
<mohbana> why are they making things more complicated than they should be
<mohbana> essentially same log as the above
<persia> Well, I don't know what to tell you.  debian/rules was constructed collaboratively to work around all the issues with the build.  It contains complete instructions.
<persia> You don't have to follow it, but it's the only source of instructions for building openjdk we have.
<mohbana> persia: do i need the sun jdk
<persia> I don't think so.
<persia> I'd recommend just downloading and installing the prebuilt openjdk binaries.  Much easier.
<persia> `apt-get install openjdk-6-jdk` should get you most of what you need.
<Peddy> does Java or OpenJDK support audio through Pulseaudio?
<persia> Yes, but it requires pulseaudio 0.9.13, which is only in Jaunty, and Jaunty is very much unstable right now, and not recommended for use.
<Peddy> Hi again, and thanks for the info, persia. Is 0.9.13 compilable on Intrepid? :)
<persia> Haven't tried it myself.  You could try a backport.
<persia> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<persia> That link provides lots of process docs and what not, but it ought also have a fairly simple procedure to generate a test package.
<Peddy> Thanks, I'll do that.
<Peddy> /me's dns died :/
 * Peddy hi
<Peddy> oh k
<Peddy> Hey everyone. How do I open a .jnlp file with the 'java' command from the commandline?
<Peddy> oh wow, javaws.
<Peddy> persia, when you said that the latest Pulse supports Java playback, did you mean out-of-box or do I need to install some packages? I found a backport that works OK.
<mohbana> has anyone managed to compile from the official repo?
<Stef1> Hi, where can i find a java room?
<Stef1> not a java packaging for ubuntu room
<Stef1> I tried #java but it asks for a password. Where can i register?
<Stef1> How can I join the #java channel plz?
#ubuntu-java 2008-11-15
<martin_> what's the best technology to use to for ubuntu gui java programming?
<persia> martin_, CMOS?
<persia> Kidding aside, the "best" technology is hard to answer.
<persia> If you're building a standard GUI app, I'd recommend using swing for maximum portabilty.
<martin_> what they best supported for native looking apps
<persia> There are higher-level toolkits if you're looking for that.
<martin_> can I bind java to gtk ?
<persia> Well, "native" depends on the desktop environment.  Last I looked, the GTK bindings in Ubuntu were confusing (lots of incompatible versions), but that was a while ago.
<persia> I remember hearing something about issues with QT, but that's pure hearsay, I haven't looked myself.
<persia> Yes.  There are gtk bindings.  Getting the right version might be tricky, but that's it.
<martin_> I heard of swing, I must research maximum though, thanks
<martin_> do you know of a good place on the web for unix/linux introduction to java programming?
<martin_> i mean linux centric
<persia> Actually, no.
<persia> My experience is that most of the time it doesn't matter if you're coding for linux or windows or OS/400.  The trick is to use the abstraction classes whenever you need services from the OS (e.g. file names need to use FILENAME_SEPARATOR rather than \ or / or :)
<martin_> thanks for the advice
<martin_> do you use eclipse or just a text editor?
<persia> I mostly use a text editor for quick stuff, but I don't do that much Java development anymore.  When I did a lot of Java, I used netbeans.
<martin_> when I attempted to use eclipse a while in ubuntu it was really slow so I didn't bother with java anymore, but now using Suns JVM in it seems like a native app for speed, I really now want to get into java, android spurred my interest again
<martin_> * a while ago
<persia> As I understand things, it's still an ancient version of eclipse.
<persia> I know netbeans is up-to-date: perhaps it's worth a try.
<martin_> I'm using the eclipse download from their website, codenamed ganymede or something like that!
<martin_> Version: 3.4.1
<persia> That works on Ubuntu?
<martin_> yeah, properly fast too, if your using Sun JVM
<persia> How about with OpenJDK?
<martin_> I don't know the difference between versions to I went with the sun version
<martin_> what exactly is openJDK v Sun's version?
<slytherin> martin_: what do you mean?
<martin_> well when installing the java run time and java jdk i went with the ones with sun in the name,
<martin_> i have sun-java6-jdk & sun-java6-jdk installed and not openJDK
<martin_> but I don't know the difference, but it seems really fast now
<slytherin> martin_: openjdk is GPLed version of Sun's JDK. It may not be 100% compatible to Sun's JDK, but it is close. Also it is far better than any of the other free java compilers/runtimes
<martin_> but hasn't sun released all of java under the GPL, which I presume would mean sun-java6-jdk is GPL'ed right, having said it did ask me to accept a license
<slytherin> martin_: No. Not all of the APIs were completely developed by Sun. So Openjdk does not contain all the apis that Sun JDK contains. I don't have any link handy to show compatibility status.
<persia> The versions with "sun" in the name are older versions, before the license change.  So OpenJDK is newer than those, but (as noted) only contains those bits that could be open-sourced.
<martin_> yeah I was reading that sun couldn't open some parts as they don't own the copyright on them
<martin_> which seems strange to me how they can incorporate things into a language that they don't own
<persia> martin_, Well, for instance, if pre-opening, Sun wanted to have an MP3 encoder, they'd go to the MP3 inventors, and negotiate some licensing and sample code, and then they'd implement something.
<persia> That license might not permit them to release the code open-source, so they'd have to remove that for the open-source version.
<persia> With it now open, it's much more likely that any arrangements like that would include a clause to make sure the resulting code could be open.
<martin_> oh I see, good point, I never thought of that, yeah good point
<martin_> I guessing openJDK is exactly the same baring the stuff not included and so should run and comparable speed?
<slytherin> martin_: right
<persia> Might eve nbe faster, as it's a newer snapshot of the trunk code, so contains various improvements and fixes.
<persia> Plus it's licensed to allow patches, and has gotten a few.
<martin_> I might dabble in using that then, thanks
<persia> It's the default Java everywhere it works, and it's the JRE against which we test most things.
<icheyne> hi
<icheyne> I can't get java to work on my new Intrepid install
<icheyne> if I type "java" into the CLI I get nothing
<icheyne> :(
<persia> Did you install default-jre?
<icheyne> persia, er
<icheyne> I have sun-java6-jre
<persia> Oh.  I'm not sure if that has the right glue.  `dpkg -L sun-java6-jre` to see where it put the files.
<icheyne> ah ok
<icheyne> I pasted the text here
<icheyne> http://paste.ubuntu.com/72440/
<icheyne> lots of text!
<icheyne> no executables, AFAIKT
<persia> icheyne, Hrm.  Dunno.  You might try reading the README
<persia> Perhaps you need to run update-alternatives, although I'd think the maintainer scripts should do that for you.
<icheyne> I'm just trying a reinstall right now
<icheyne> purge, autoclean, etc
<icheyne> sweet
<icheyne> it works now
<icheyne> 90% of stuff can be fixed with that
<icheyne> somehow my install was borked and aptitude didn't realise it
<icheyne> :D
#ubuntu-java 2008-11-16
<Peddy> I unzipped a .jar file and I modified some .java files, how do I repackage the files? Thanks :)
<mohbana> hello
<mohbana> has anyone built icedtea or preferably openjdk?
<mohbana> anyone around?
<mohbana> hello?
<mohbana> i really need help
<doko> continuing on openjdk ...
#ubuntu-java 2009-11-09
<metron> hi
#ubuntu-java 2009-11-10
<canros> hola
<canros> Hello?
<polarbear1> can anyone here help me with a java question?
#ubuntu-java 2009-11-11
<Hiko> How would i package a java program for distribution in Ubuntu?
<Hiko> Anyone got a link?
<arussel> where am I supposed to put the configuration usually put in eclipse.ini ?
<arussel> .eclipse/eclipserc is not taken into account and /usr/lib/eclipse/eclipse.ini is overwritten when eclipse is updated
<buciuks> hi
<buciuks> all
#ubuntu-java 2009-11-15
<brutus> if I have a vector of queues vq, does vq.get(index1).remove(index2) remove the element of the queue in place?
<Estrella> Buenas tardes
<Estrella> alguien sabe si se puede cambiar eclipse al español?
#ubuntu-java 2010-11-18
<JamesPage> ttx: have you got time for a couple of questions re java libraries/MIR and compliance with Debian java policy?
#ubuntu-java 2010-11-19
<lnxslack> boa tarde pessoal
<lnxslack> to precisando de uma maozinha com leitura de arquivo
<lnxslack> alguem pode me ajudar?
#ubuntu-java 2010-11-20
<AdamMonsen> hi all (if anyone is awake)
<nthykier> mornng
<AdamMonsen> g'night!
#ubuntu-java 2010-11-21
<TechMiX> Hello!
<TechMiX> How can i install 32bit openJDK on 64-bit ubuntu?
<Ray2> Download java for linux self extracting ...file shows its 6u22 ..but verify show 6u18 and that I need to upgrade ???
#ubuntu-java 2011-11-14
<insuus_> hellp
<insuus_> hello*
<agentcobra> bonsoir
<agentcobra> il y a du monde ici ?
#ubuntu-java 2015-11-15
<Cantthink> anyone here
